# Picked These Up Last Week ,,,,,,,,



## Sambikeman (May 23, 2015)




----------



## island schwinn (May 23, 2015)

Finally a replacement frame for your red fastback crunch project.
That blue seat is sweet and the headbadge on the last bike is worth a few bucks.


----------



## MBlue6 (May 27, 2015)

What kind of leather seat is on the fastback? Nice finds. Nothing like a red 69 fastback. Matt


----------



## Sambikeman (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello Matt & Brian, I will have to a look at the seat,and see what brand it is .


----------



## Sambikeman (Jun 21, 2015)

The seat is a a Chatillonnaise 28 A . I really don,t know much about it.


----------



## MBlue6 (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for getting back to me on the seat. I have never heard of that brand either.


----------



## Sambikeman (Jul 29, 2015)

I Went Through My Storage, And Found Some Parts To Rebuild The Fastback


----------

